# Red Stick Fly Fest - Sat. March 2



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

22nd annual Red Stick Day Fly Fest
Saturday, March 2, 2013
8:30am to 4:00pm
LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, 4142 N. Flannery, Baton Rouge, LA
Free admission ($6 jambalaya)
Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers and Friends of RSFF

For 2013, we are delighted to welcome *Tim Borski* back to Louisiana. Tim, a resident of the Florida Keys, is a world-renown artist and author and fly fishing junkie who has applied his skills to the 'art of the sport' in creating some of the innovative flies for saltwater and warmwater in the last decade. His 'Borski Ties Flies' are some of the most popular saltwater tying videos of all time. 

Tim will be tying in the morning along with other featured tiers from Louisiana, Alabama, and Mississippi. At 1pm, he'll be doing a tying presentation demonstrating his patterns and sharing tips to fly design.

Author, outdoors writer and Louisiana saltwater fly fishing pioneer, Pete Cooper, Jr, will start things off with 'Fly Fishing the Chandeleurs'. Other feature presentations include the 'Montajun' Capt. Marty Authement on 'Terrebonne Redfish', and WarmFly.com founder Larry Offner on 'Panfish Tactics'.

Tom Jindra, former Federation of Fly Fishers president, and Chair of the FFF Casting Board of Governors, will be giving a presentation on Saltwater Fly Casting. 

For beginners and novices, state and world fly rod record holder Rich Evans will lead a 'Fly Fishing Basics' session from 9am to 10am. Followed by a 'Casting Basics' session led by FFF-Certified Casting Instructor Roger del Rio, from 10am to 11am.

For puddlers - those who fish from kayaks or canoes - or would-be puddlers, Backpacker of Baton Rouge will be on hand from 11am to 1pm, with several of their more popular fishing boats for folks to demo.

At lunch, jambalaya champion J.D. Scioritino will dish out his tasty specialty with salad and roll. Only $6 per plate.

Soft drinks and water are available all day at no cost. Alcoholic beverages are NOT allowed at Waddill. If you are seen with one, you will be asked to leave. Just so you know... 

There's great fishing in the ponds, so bring your fly rod. Rules are catch-and-release only.

For more info, go to www.rsff.org or visit our Facebook page.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Catch --- see you there!


----------

